
Compete on price, go out of business. - ColinWright
http://www.xonitek.com/press-room/company-news/compete-on-price-go-out-of-business/
======
edyang
Price isn't a competitive differentiator unless you're one of the rare birds
like Walmart, Costco or Dell. Otherwise, ask any one of the hundreds of no-
name Asian electronic companies how well competing on cost alone fares.

